# Anti-Wind-Up-Maßname bei einem I-Regler



## Seeberg97 (25 Dezember 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,

für meine Struktur zur feldorientierten Regelung einer Asynchronmaschine möchte ich einen Spannungsregler implementieren, welcher idealerweise ein reiner I-Regler ist. Bei meinen PI-Reglern hatte ich ab Erreichen der Stellgrößenbegrenzung meinen I-Anteil "eingefroren", also den Reglereingang auf 0 gesetzt. Diese Methode kann ich wohl bei meinem I-Regler nicht anwenden, da ab einmaligem Erreichen die Stellgröße meines Reglers damit nicht mehr veränderbar ist, bedingt durch das Fehlen des P-Anteils. Somit kann sich der Reglerausgang bei egal bei was für Eingangsgrößen nicht mehr ändern. Kennt jemand eine Anti-Wind-Up-Maßnahme, die für einen I-Regler geeignet ist?

Beste Grüße

Seeberg97


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Dezember 2018)

Seeberg97 schrieb:


> .. also den Reglereingang auf 0 gesetzt. ..


Mit "Reglereingang" meinst du vermutlich die Regelabweichung, welche zur Berechnung des I-Anteils verwendet wird. Ich verstehe nicht, wie so das ohne P-Anteil nicht genau so funktionieren soll? Zweitens verstehe ich nicht, warum du bei deinem PI-Regler nicht ganz einfach den P-Anteil abschaltest, um ein reines I-Verhalten zu erreichen?

Bei einem I-Regler kannst du natürlich den berechneten I-Anteil auch ganz einfach auf einen Min- und einen Max-Wert begrenzen. Auf diese Art würde es auch bei einem PI-Regler funktionieren, wenn du bei der Begrenzung des I-Anteils den aktuellen P-Anteil berücksichtigst.


----------



## Heinileini (26 Dezember 2018)

Die RegelAbweichung auf 0 setzen? Das verstehe ich wiederum nicht. Damit verlassen wir doch das Thema Regelung und der vermeintliche I-Regler taugt dann nicht einmal als astabiler Multivibrator!

PS: "idealerweise ein reiner I-Regler"? Was hat denn ein reiner I-Regler mit ideal zu tun? Das, was er keinesfalls kann, ist ideal zu sein.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Dezember 2018)

Hallo Heinileini,


Seeberg97 setzt bei seinem PI-Regler die Regelabweichung zum "Einfrieren" des I-Anteils auf Null, der P-Anteil werkelt munter weiter. Die Regelung ist in diesem Moment natürlich an einer Begrenzung. Mir scheint, du bist ein Freund von Missverständnissen?

Welcher Regler "ideal" ist, hängt vorwiegend von der Regelstrecke ab und nicht vom Wunschdenken des Anwenders.


----------



## Heinileini (26 Dezember 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Mir scheint, du bist ein Freund von Missverständnissen?


Stimmt insofern, Dagobert, als ich mich gerne einmische, wenn ich Missverständnisse wittere.



> Welcher Regler "ideal" ist, hängt vorwiegend von der Regelstrecke ab und nicht vom Wunschdenken des Anwenders.


Stimmt auch zum Teil. Und ich habe immer wieder den Eindruck, dass das Wunschdenken der Anwender vorbelastet ist durch irreführende Darstellungen der D- und I-Anteile von PID-Reglern. Der I-Anteil wird als WunderMittel gegen fehlende Genauigkeit einer Regelung angesehen und der D-Anteil als überflüssiger oder sogar störender Blödsinn.

Wozu man einen I-Anteil, der sich aufsummiert und zum Erreichen/Überschreiten einer Min- oder MaxGrenze geführt hat, auch noch einfrieren muss und trotzdem glaubt, der P-Anteil könne unbeirrt und wirksam weiterwerkeln, erschliesst sich mir leider nicht.

Was ein I-Regler sein soll, kann ich mir tatsächlich nicht vorstellen. Das ist ein astabiler Multivibrator, aber kein Regler - behaupte ich einfach mal so und bewusst provozierend.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Dezember 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wozu man einen I-Anteil, der sich aufsummiert und zum Erreichen/Überschreiten einer Min- oder MaxGrenze geführt hat, auch noch einfrieren muss und trotzdem glaubt, der P-Anteil könne unbeirrt und wirksam weiterwerkeln, erschliesst sich mir leider nicht.


Ich kann auch jede Regler-Komponente (z.B. P,I oder D) auch eigenständig managen und begrenzen.
Der Stellwert muß deshalb noch lange nicht an einer Grenze sein und bei einem begrenzten I kann natürlich ein P weiterarbeiten.


----------



## Heinileini (26 Dezember 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Der Stellwert muß deshalb noch lange nicht an einer Grenze sein und bei einem begrenzten I kann natürlich ein P weiterarbeiten.


Richtig! Wie so oft im Leben (eigentlich immer) kommt es auf die Dosis an!
Selbstverständlich können die Grenzen für den I-Anteil so eng eingestellt werden, dass dem P-Anteil nicht alle Möglichkeiten genommen werden, rettend einzugreifen.


> Ich kann auch jede Regler-Komponente (z.B. P,I oder D) auch eigenständig managen und begrenzen.


Na klar kann man jede Komponente eigenständig managen, begrenzen oder komplett unwirksam machen.
Ich will auch nicht gegen die ExperimentierFreudigkeit plädieren, der hiermit Tür und Tor geöffnet werden.
Ich wollte darauf hinweisen, dass ein PID-Regler ohne einen P- und ohne einen D-Anteil, zwar einen I-Anteil hat, dieser aber dank der Verstümmelung nicht mehr die Bezeichnung "Regler" verdient!

Regler sollen eine RegelAbweichung möglichst gut ausbügeln, also möglichst präzise und möglichst schnell, und mit möglichst geringen NebenWirkungen - z.B. Überschwingen, Aufschwingen.
Das lässt sich schon sehr gut mit einer geeigneten Verstärkung (P-Anteil) und einem geeigneten D-Anteil (ausgerichtet auf die ResonanzFrequenz der RegelStrecke) erreichen.
Mit dem I-Anteil kann man dann abschliessend noch ein wenig "FineTuning" betreiben.
Den I-Anteil zu isolieren und allein damit eine Regelung aufbauen zu wollen, finde ich schlicht aussichtslos - egal, auf welche RegelStrecke mit was auch immer für Eigenschaften man dies anwenden möchte.

Natürlich gibt es RegelStrecken mit den unterschiedlichsten Eigenschaften und darum erforden sie so unterschiedliche Parametrierung der P-, I- und D-Anteile.
Dennoch ist ein Regler ohne P-Anteil für mein Verständnis kein Regler und einem Regler ohne D-Anteil ist jegliche Möglichkeit genommen, frühzeitig (und trotzdem zu spät) zu erkennen, was sich im Regelkreis anbahnt.

Nicht selten haben "RegelStrecken" Eigenschaften, die die Anwendung einer Regelung extrem erschweren oder ganz in Frage stellen.
Dann sollte man sich lieber Gedanken über eine Vorsteuerung machen, als zu versuchen, den PID-Regler auszuhebeln.

Für mich bleibt der PID-Regler die erste Wahl unter den Reglern und auf dem zweiten Platz landet knapp dahinter der PD-Regler und danach ... nix.
Kein P-, erst recht kein PI-Regler und schon gar nicht ein I-"Regler".
Verzögerungen jeglicher Art (Totzeiten und Trägheiten) gibt es in jedem Regelkreis schon mehr, als einem lieb sein kann.
Eine weitere (den I-"Regler") hinzuzufügen an Stelle einer Kompensation (den D-Anteil), finde ich unsinnig.

Wie soll denn eine AntiWindUpMassnahme aussehen, die nicht gegen die NebenWirkung eines I-Anteils wirksam werden soll?
Wie sieht denn ein solcher RegelKreis aus, der idealerweise einen I-"Regler" erfordern soll?
Wer kann meiner mangelnden Phantasie auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## Blockmove (26 Dezember 2018)

Also Heini ich weiß nicht was du gegen PI-Regler hast?
Ich hab mehr PI als PID in Verwendung.
Schönes Beispiel sind hydraulische Achsen. Bei kleinen Stellwerten wird da sehr oft ein I aufgeschaltet um Losbrechmomente oder Ventilüberdeckung auszugleichen.
Und auch hier gibt es manchmal das Problem mit Begrenzen und anschließenden Abbauen des I-Anteils.

Das vom TE genannte Beispiel mit der Feldorientierten Regelung einer Asynchronmaschine kann ich mir durchaus als PI mit sehr hohem I vorstellen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Heinileini (26 Dezember 2018)

Was spricht dagegen, bei stick-slip-Situationen mit einem entsprechenden D-Anteil gegenzusteuern, sobald die Stickerei aufgibt und die Slipperei losbricht?
Der D-Anteil reagiert doch nicht nur auf SollwertÄnderungen, sondern gleichermassen auf IstwertÄnderungen, sogar solche, die vom Regler selbst ausgelöst wurden 
Damit sollte sogar das Problem des anschliessenden "I-Anteil-Abbaus" erledigt oder zumindest drastisch verringert sein. 

Gruss, Heinileini

PS:
Die "feldorientierte Regelung eines AsynchronMotors" sagt mir nicht wirklich etwas. Was ich mir darunter vorstelle, ist, dass über die Frequenz des Drehfeldes die Drehzahl beeinflusst werden soll. Auch hier denke ich, dass die frühzeitige Erkennung einer Abweichung äusserst hilfreich ist, die Abweichung gar nicht erst so gross werden zu lassen, dass sie sich störend auswirken kann. Winzige Abweichungen aufzusummieren, damit sie sich überhaupt auswirken können, ist schön und gut. Aber nur, wenn die Abweichungen wirklich winzig sind. Diese Voraussetzung zu schaffen, sollte man schon den darauf spezialisierten Anteilen (P in Kombination mit diesem ach so verkannten D) überlassen.
Ich habe doch nichts gegen den I-Anteil eines PI-Reglers, aber umso mehr gegen das Fehlen des D-Anteils!


----------



## Heinileini (27 Dezember 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab mehr PI als PID in Verwendung.


Warum eigentlich? 
Spart man denn sooo viel Aufwand ein, wenn man auf den D-Anteil verzichtet?
Oder wegen der "vorherrschenden LehrMeinung", die schon von Generation zu Generation so überliefert wird?
Oder weil man mit der Dimensionierung des D-Anteils schon so oft "auf die Schnauze gefallen" ist und auf diesem Wege "bewiesen" hat, dass der D-Anteil bestenfalls nichts "bringt" und schlimmstenfalls zu Problemen führt?
Letzteres gilt doch auch für den I-Anteil! Was werden doch für Mühen investiert, um die unliebsamen Auswirkungen (wind-up) des I-Anteils so weit zu drosseln, dass er kaum noch das ausrichten kann, was man sich von ihm verspricht.

Der I-Anteil wirkt umso stärker, je grösser die RegelAbweichung ist und je länger sie ansteht. Das gilt für die erwünschte wie für die unerwünschte Wirkung.
Und beide sind absolut identisch. Wie verrückt ist das denn? Folglich die Wirkung begrenzen?
Wozu? Von vornherein dafür sorgen, dass die RegelAbweichung nicht so gross wird und dass sie nicht so lange anhält.
Der Regler muss also möglichst schnell bereits auf jede ÄnderungsTendenz reagieren.
Nicht dem I-Anteil eine Aufgabe zumuten, für die er nicht geeignet ist, sondern ihm Arbeitsbedingungen vorsetzen, die er problemlos beherrscht.
Den D-Anteil wegzurationalisieren - egal, ob aus Tradition oder aus falschverstandener Sparsamkeit - ist genau der verkehrte Weg.

Um Deiner Frage zuvorzukommen:
Nein, ich weiss kein PatentRezept dafür, wie man den D-Anteil "richtig" dimensioniert.
Aber ich weiss: hätte man in diese Aufgabe auch nur annähernd so viel Energie investiert, wie in das Ausknobeln von AntiWindUpMassnahmen, so wäre die Zeit sinnvoll[er] genutzt worden.
In allgemeiner BlaBlaForm lautet mein "Rezept":
ProportionalVerstärkung erhöhen, bis Resonanz beginnt (Vooorsicht!). Frequenz ermitteln. ProportionalVerstärkung reduzieren.
Die GrenzFrequenz des HochPasses (als den ich den D-Anteil ansehe) auf die ResonanzFrequenz legen (hier fehlt mir die zündende Idee, die Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichbar macht ;0).
Wiederum die ProportionalVerstärkung erhöhen, bis Resonanz beginnt (Vooorsicht!). Diesmal - mit wirksamem D-Anteil - dürfte eine deutlich höhere Verstärkung erreichbar sein.
Verstärkung wieder reduzieren.
Staunen, wie gut der PD-Regler bereits seinen Zweck erfüllt.
Jetzt erst (endlich? nein, wenn überhaupt noch nötig) den I-Anteil in Angriff nehmen.
Wenn man keine bessere Idee hat, die GrenzFrequenz des TiefPasses (als den ich den I-Anteil ansehe) . . .  u.s.w. . . .  s.o.
Staunen, wie zivil sich der I-Anteil verhält, wenn man ihm nicht das Unmögliche abverlangt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Dezember 2018)

*Einstellregeln von "Heini & Leini"*

John G. Ziegler und Nathaniel B. Nichols sind kaum zwanzig Jahre tot und schon wird mal eben schnell ihr Lebenswerk widerlegt  .


----------



## Blockmove (27 Dezember 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich?
> Spart man denn sooo viel Aufwand ein, wenn man auf den D-Anteil verzichtet?
> Oder wegen der "vorherrschenden LehrMeinung", die schon von Generation zu Generation so überliefert wird?
> Oder weil man mit der Dimensionierung des D-Anteils schon so oft "auf die Schnauze gefallen" ist und auf diesem Wege "bewiesen" hat, dass der D-Anteil bestenfalls nichts "bringt" und schlimmstenfalls zu Problemen führt?
> Letzteres gilt doch auch für den I-Anteil! Was werden doch für Mühen investiert, um die unliebsamen Auswirkungen (wind-up) des I-Anteils so weit zu drosseln, dass er kaum noch das ausrichten kann, was man sich von ihm verspricht.



Hallo Heini,
das was du "vorherrschende Lehrmeinung" nennst, würde ich als Best Practice bezeichnen.
Wenn ich heute einen "normalen" NC-Antrieb in Betrieb nehme, dann hat fast jeder Hersteller ein Tool zur automatischen Regleroptimierung.
Und je nach Hersteller und Aufgabenstellung sind die Ergebnisse mal besser oder mal schlechter.
Als einfacher Anwender mache ich danach "nur" das Finetuning.
Und hier spielt man überwiegend mit P und I und div. positionsabhängigen Parametern.
Bei den meisten meiner Anwendungen ist mir ein geringerer P mit I-Unterstützung einfach lieber als ein durch D in Zaum gehaltener hoher P-Anteil.
Aber hier ist schlichtweg die Aufgabenstellung das Entscheidende.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Heinileini (27 Dezember 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> John G. Ziegler und Nathaniel B. Nichols sind kaum zwanzig Jahre tot und schon wird mal eben schnell ihr Lebenswerk widerlegt  .


Wie gut, dass sie das nicht mehr miterleben mussten 



Blockmove schrieb:


> . . . würde ich als Best Practice bezeichnen.


Ja, "Practice" allemal. "Best" hängt vom angelegten BewertungsMassstab ab (wie bei einem RoutenPlaner, der wahlweise die kürzeste, die schnellste oder die "optimale" Route berechnen kann).



> Aber hier ist schlichtweg die Aufgabenstellung das Entscheidende.


Die FunktionsWeise eines PID-Reglers ist eben nicht von der Aufgabenstellung abhängig. 
Aber die Aufgabenstellung bzw. die Eigenschaften einer "RegelStrecke" entscheiden wesentlich darüber, wie gut bzw. ob überhaupt eine Regelung zur Lösung der Aufgabe beitragen kann.
Ich bleibe einfach mal ganz stur bei meiner These, dass das Weglassen des D-Anteils nicht "zweckdienlich" ist.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Und hier spielt man überwiegend mit P und I und div. positionsabhängigen Parametern.


Da sind wir derselben Meinung. Aber vorher muss eine gute Basis geschaffen werden, was hoffentlich die automatische ReglerOptimierung weiss und tut.

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Blockmove (27 Dezember 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Die FunktionsWeise eines PID-Reglers ist eben nicht von der Aufgabenstellung abhängig.
> Aber die Aufgabenstellung bzw. die Eigenschaften einer "RegelStrecke" entscheiden wesentlich darüber, wie gut bzw. ob überhaupt eine Regelung zur Lösung der Aufgabe beitragen kann.
> Ich bleibe einfach mal ganz stur bei meiner These, dass das Weglassen des D-Anteils nicht "zweckdienlich" ist.



Die Aufgabenstellung gibt mir aber z.B. die erforderliche Positionsgenauigkeit, Geschwindigkeit, Steiffigkeit, zulässigen Überfahrbereich, usw. vor.
Und danach stimme ich die Regelparameter ab.
Ich kann theoretisch eine 1200kg schwere Einheit auf +/- 0,02mm positionieren.
Der Antrieb muß ständig arbeiten, der Energieverbrauch im Stillstand ist hoch, die Mechanik wird beansprucht  und sehr wahrscheinlich pfeift das Ding auch noch.
Für die Anwendung reichen mir aber +/- 0,3mm und Überfahren ist im Bereich von 2mm zulässig.
Somit kann ich den Antrieb weicher abstimmen, spare Energie, schone die Mechanik und brauche den Antrieb auch nicht 4 Std. lang optimieren.

Ob nun mit oder D-Anteil 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## dingo (27 Dezember 2018)

Die Begriffe idealer und realer PID-Regler kennzeichnen, ob die durch  den D-Anteil notwendige unvermeidliche Verzögerung (PT1-Glied)  berücksichtigt ist.


----------



## Heinileini (27 Dezember 2018)

@blockmove
Da hast Du aber schön erklärt, warum man als "ZielPosition" ein ganzes Fenster spendiert und den Regler im "Stillstand" unwirksam macht.
Weil der Regler je nach Aufgabenstellung u.U. eben nicht geeignet ist, die Aufgabe zu lösen.
Ferner hast Du erklärt, dass Du nicht darauf angewiesen bist, mittels Optimieren des I-Anteils noch das letzte µ herauskitzeln zu müssen.
Es stört nicht einmal ein Überschwingen von 2 mm. Na, wenn das kein Grund ist, den lästigen D-Anteil zu schlabbern . . .
Aber dies ist ja auch eine Anwendung, in der oft 2 oder 3 ineinander geschachtelte Regler am werkeln sind.
Da freut man sich natürlich ganz besonders über eine automatische Optimierung der Parameter. 



dingo schrieb:


> . . . die durch  den D-Anteil notwendige unvermeidliche Verzögerung (PT1-Glied) . . .


Das klingt irgendwie paradox und bezieht sich wohl darauf, dass die digitale Ermittlung des Anteils Zeit beansprucht und prinzipiell hinterherhinkt, wodurch die Verbesserung etwas sparsamer ausfällt.
Das Aufrufen des PID-Reglers in kürzeren zeitlichen Abständen kann diesen Effekt mildern.
Ah ja, da haben wir endlich das Argument dafür gefunden, wie wir durch Verzicht auf den D-Anteil die Resourcen schonen können.

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Blockmove (27 Dezember 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> @blockmove
> Da hast Du aber schön erklärt, warum man als "ZielPosition" ein ganzes Fenster spendiert und den Regler im "Stillstand" unwirksam macht.
> Weil der Regler je nach Aufgabenstellung u.U. eben nicht geeignet ist, die Aufgabe zu lösen.
> Ferner hast Du erklärt, dass Du nicht darauf angewiesen bist, mittels Optimieren des I-Anteils noch das letzte µ herauskitzeln zu müssen.
> ...




Hallo Heinileini,

also persönlich kenne ich keinen einzigen Antrieb, der ohne Positionsfenster auskommt.
Natürlich kann ich das durch entsprechendes Optimieren verkleinern. 
Die meisten Antriebsregler haben für die Stillstands / Halteregelung sogar eigene Parametersätze.
Einfach aus dem Grund, da eben beim Positionhalten andere Einflüsse wirksam sind als beim Fahren.
Seien es Losbrechkräfte, Spiel / Umkehrlose, der eigentliche Bearbeitungablauf der Maschine und zig andere Sachen mehr.
Zum Thema Überschwingen:
Natürlich versuchen wir das zu minimieren. Wir haben aber z.B. auch Anwendungen mit großen Lastwechseln.
Ich könnte jetzt natürlich anfangen mit lastabhängigen Parametersätzen zu arbeiten oder einen Antriebsspezialisten hinzuziehen.
Nur ich bin Schwabe und da stellt man sich halt immer die Frage: "Was kostet es und was bringt es?"
Ziel ist einfach, dass die Parameter so eingestellt sind, dass die Vorgaben erfüllt werden und ich jahrelang meine Ruhe habe.
Und da hat die Erfahrung bei uns eben gezeigt, dass die PI hier besser passt als PD.
Kann natürlich anderswo anders sein, aber dazu bin ich zu wenig Experte.


----------



## Heinileini (27 Dezember 2018)

Hi Blockmove!

Die RegelAbweichung, die wir jetzt begehen, wird hier im Forum gerne als "off topic" umschrieben.
Gerne weiter per PN, wenn Du magst . . .

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Dezember 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> .. Gerne weiter per PN, wenn Du magst . . .


Das könnt ihr doch jetzt nicht machen! Ich und viele andere Hobbyornithologen lesen hier begeistert mit. Außerdem scheint sich Seeberg97 ohnehin nicht sonderlich für sein Problem zu interessieren.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Dezember 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das könnt ihr doch jetzt nicht machen! Ich und viele andere Hobbyornithologen lesen hier begeistert mit. Außerdem scheint sich Seeberg97 ohnehin nicht sonderlich für sein Problem zu interessieren.



Was ist denn nun deine Meinung als Hobbyornithologen?
Hat die Evolution mehr Vögel hervorgebracht die PI-PI-PI-PI zwittschern oder mehr die PD-PD-PD-PD von sich geben? 

Und um auf das Ursprungsproblem zurückzukommen:
Der Abbau vom WindUp hängt erstmal davon ab wie man den I-Regler eingefroren hat.
Begrenze man nur den Stellwert und lasst den I weiter hochlaufen, dann wird das in dem Fall nicht funktionieren.
Also darf der I nicht mehr hochlaufen. Kehrt sich die Regelabweichung nun um, dann  eben den Wind-Up rücksetzen.
Da die Feldregelung einer ASM aber sicher nicht linear ist, kann es durchaus sein, dass hier andere Regelparameter notwendig sind.
I
Ist sicher ein interessantes Spielfeld


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Dezember 2018)

So, jetzt habe ich mal wieder ein bisschen mehr Zeit.

Bei mir twitterts eigentlich mehr PI-PI-PI als PD. Aber ich habe meist auch nur mit einfachen Regelungen zu tun (Druck, Temperatur, Position/hydr.Achse). Die Regelung um die es dem TE hier geht ist vermutlich viel komplexer. Feldstärke und Spannung können ja nur unterlagerte Regelgrößen von etwas anderen sein. Von daher ist es völlig sinnlos für uns, über ein genaues Regelverhalten nach zu denken. Wen es interessiert, eine Diskussion über den wundervollen D-Anteil hatten wir z.Bsp. hier schon einmal: Ungenaueigkeit PID-Regelbaustein S7-1200.


Ich begrenze prinzipiell wie folgt:
 - P auf -100..+100;
 - I auf 0..(100-P);
 - Y auf 0..100;      // Y := P + I + D


Der TE macht es vermutlich anders. Er friert seinen I-Anteil ein, in dem er die Regelabweichung zur Berechnung des I-Anteils auf Null setzt. Und zwar dann, wenn Y>=100% ist. So habe ich es verstanden und so könnte es auch bedingt funktionieren. Allerdings nur so lange, wie der I-Anteil<100 ist. Ansonsten bleibt der Regler in der Kältestarre. Und das wird das Problem sein. Wenn man nicht die Regelabweichung manipuliert, was ohnehin weder schön noch nachvollziehbar ist, sondern den I-Anteil ganz einfach begrenzt, ist das Problem gelöst.

Und nein Heinileini, ich werde nicht erklären, warum der I-Anteil sinnloserweise auf 100% ansteigen kann und die ganze schöne Regelung zunichte macht  .


----------



## Heinileini (29 Dezember 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Und nein Heinileini, ich werde nicht erklären, warum der I-Anteil sinnloserweise auf 100% ansteigen kann und die ganze schöne Regelung zunichte macht.


Abgemacht! Behalten wir das Geheimnis für uns.


----------



## seehma (7 Januar 2019)

Nur mal so als Zwischenfrage, die Nomenklatur ist doch etwas anders oder? 
Der I-Anteil an sich ist ja nur eine Zeit (Nachstellzeit Tn) oder ein Faktor (Ki) je nachdem wie die Einheiten halt gebraucht werden. 
Die Anti Windup Funktion begrenzt die Summe die vom Integrator aufsummiert wird.

Wenn man sich die Implementierung (Pseudocode) eines solchen PI-Reglers ansieht wird das schnell klar (leicht verändert aus Wikipedia):


```
previous_error = 0
integral = 0
loop:
  error = setpoint - measured_value
  integral = integral + error * dt
  output = Kp * error + Ki * integral
  previous_error = error
  wait(dt)
  goto loop
```

Hier ist _Ki _der I-Anteil und integral die Summe die durch den Anti Wind Up begrenzt werden sollte...
Oder?
Schöne Grüße
S.


----------



## Heinileini (7 Januar 2019)

seehma schrieb:


> ```
> previous_error = 0
> integral = 0
> loop:
> ...


​Ki ==> ProportionalitätsFaktor ("Verstärkung") für den I-Anteil.
Von einer Begrenzung ist in dem obigen Code nichts zu sehen.


----------



## seehma (7 Januar 2019)

Nö eh nicht, hier ist auch kein Anti-Windup dabei 
Wollte das nur beschreiben, denn hier sieht man gut den Unterschied zwischen I-Anteil und Integralsumme


----------



## Blockmove (7 Januar 2019)

seehma schrieb:


> Nö eh nicht, hier ist auch kein Anti-Windup dabei
> Wollte das nur beschreiben, denn hier sieht man gut den Unterschied zwischen I-Anteil und Integralsumme



Das Codebeispiel aus Wikipedia ist nicht schlecht. Ich stör mich nur jedesmal an der Übersetzung *error* für *Regeldifferenz.*


----------

